# Help with training a neighbor



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I touched on this on another thread, and honestly, while Gryphon absolutely adores how this lady treats him she is really starting to bother me. 

I even find myself rearranging my day to try and avoid her, but it's like she looks out the window for me. 

Gryphon is doing really great learning how to properly greet, and most people will either have the understanding that he doesn't want to meet someone (still a bit of fear issues with loud children, or people with walkers, rollerblades etc), or that if he does start to become overly stimulated that they have to give him a few seconds to do the proper behavior.

I have a neighbor who without fail comes out everyday and just starts baby-talking, high pitched talking, and squealing at Gryphon.

I like positive reinforcement training, so usually I get super excited as a low value reward, and give food treats for high value rewards when training Gryphon.

I have tried the same method of training on this woman. I assumed that if she could stop what I see the equivalent of a dog barking and pulling on a leash (her squealing and running to my dog), that she could pet my dog.

I told her that she can't smile or talk to him until he has performed a sit, so as soon as I ask him too she will start yelling HERE I COME GOOD BOY and start squealing from 20 feet away as she rushes over to get her pet in. He obviously gets really excited, and the whole point is missed.

Some people want to put shock collars and hit dogs with rolled up papers, well I'd almost like to do this to this lady!

I thought about writing her a nice letter, but I feel like I have already made myself really clear? 

What would you do? What should I do? I am trying to find ways to take ownership of this issue, and deal with it without involving her, but I just can't see what I can do when she makes such a big scene. 

Watch me isn't working, should it though? I am not sure if a puppy would be able to hold attention with something that crazy going on in the background?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Ask her to help you train him and then instruct her how you want it done. She is unaware of how to interact with dogs.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

maybe think of a new trick that you "want her help with" like stay? if she loves him that much she may be tickled to have a job in training him.

perhaps buy a thing of treats for her to keep and use when he sits and stays before coming over to see her? 

that would give you an opportunity to explain the levels of treats, too.

that's all i got! good luck!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

That's a really good idea! I never thought of that, she is quite a bit older so I will have to see if she is up to it.

Perfect way to solve my issue and not hurt her feelings (which I have never wanted to do).


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Go ahead, smack her with a rolled up newspaper. It won't harm her, and the sound will startle her enough for her to regain her composure---LOL


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

When I first got Sunny last year EVERYONE I came into contact with (females) used the high baby-talk voice and it drove me nutz. The one thing his breeder said from Day 1 is that "I don't talk baby talk to my dogs; talk to him as an adult as you would any other person." Well Sunny wondered what the heck was going on when these ladies would talk that way to him and it would freak him out. (Sure he was thinking, what is WRONG with these people?). So, I would firmly but politely let them know that he was "in training" and please do not use baby talk to him.....just speak to him as you would any other person. I really didn't care if they were offended and if you are tactful, she won't be. Worked for me.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> Go ahead, smack her with a rolled up newspaper. It won't harm her, and the sound will startle her enough for her to regain her composure---LOL


Oh yeah, this is great advice! LOL!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm with Ladywolfe! No, but seriously the suggestions to enlist her in helping to teach Gryphon something where you teach her how to act around him are really the best. I think given how young Gryphon is you shouldn't be disappointed if he loses composure around the energy this lady currently projects. Good luck with it.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

If you can't get her to understand and act accordingly, management would be your next step. You could put a DO NOT PET patch on a harness. Or say worriedly from a distance that he has some kind of skin infection or you think he has fleas. 

I dunno. I'm out of my element with how to train humans! 

Have you tried telling her straight how it is? That you use an excited pitch of baby talk as a reward when training so any and all excited baby talk needs to be saved for rewards? And demonstrate for her so she can try asking for some cues and APPROPRIATELY baby talking him?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, both my husband and I have just gave her the straight and low, but she just seems to want to pet him so bad that she just can't help it. I have rearranged my day and when we see her we just go a different direction. I feel horrible doing it, but I feel less horrible then resenting her for the confusion she causes my dogs.

When I asked her if she wanted to help she told me she was too old to help (but not too old to come flying out of her house...lol??)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know how it is frustrating to feel like you can't just go out with your dogs on leashes and have a nice walk no matter what direction you want to go or whatever time of day it is.

I used to have to avoid going in a particular direction to avoid two pit bulls. One was a really nasty dangerous, dog aggressive dog where the house had no fence. He attacked Peeves twice (thankfully Peeves wasn't hurt, but he did hurt a friend's dog badly enough to require sutures). There is now a for sale sign at that house. The dog already seems to be gone. Yeeeeaaaahhhh! The other one moved away a while ago.

Now I have an issue with a neighbor who is an old lady with several friendly but poorly mannered dogs. Whenever I see her she always wants her dogs to come and say hello. She knows Lily and Peeves and has decided they are friendly. I wouldn't necessarily mind if I only had Lily since she will correct this lady's dogs if they are rude, but it is very difficult when I have both dogs. Peeves is very anxious to try to play with her small dogs. She doesn't seem to get that it isn't safe. The last time this happened Peeves tried to make a dash across the street and came within inches of getting clocked in the head on the bumper of a passing car! I told her that I didn't want them to greet while this was all happening and she wandered off muttering loudly about how I shouldn't be walking unfriendly dogs!?!? Really???? Now I have been trying to avoid her, but she seems to have an erratic walk schedule.

My sympathies MaryLynn............


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

MaryLynn said:


> Yeah, both my husband and I have just gave her the straight and low, but she just seems to want to pet him so bad that she just can't help it. I have rearranged my day and when we see her we just go a different direction. I feel horrible doing it, but I feel less horrible then resenting her for the confusion she causes my dogs.
> 
> When I asked her if she wanted to help she told me she was too old to help (but not too old to come flying out of her house...lol??)


I would just continue avoiding her and wait for the opportunity without gryphon for her to mention wanting to see or pet him. That is your opportunity if you so choose of course to tell her that he loves her but she hinders her training. That she cannot greet him as she does. You are more than happy to let her say hi, but it is on your terms and if she cannot do that then you have no choice as to not allow interaction. Of. Ourselves it is WAY easier to avoid her and rush off in a hurry with him lol. If she's smart she'll soon realize that you only in a hurry with gryphon but without him you have all the time in the world. ESP if she asks where he is and if she could see him, "oh look at the time, gotta go" lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I know how it is frustrating to feel like you can't just go out with your dogs on leashes and have a nice walk no matter what direction you want to go or whatever time of day it is.
> 
> I used to have to avoid going in a particular direction to avoid two pit bulls. One was a really nasty dangerous, dog aggressive dog where the house had no fence. He attacked Peeves twice (thankfully Peeves wasn't hurt, but he did hurt a friend's dog badly enough to require sutures). There is now a for sale sign at that house. The dog already seems to be gone. Yeeeeaaaahhhh! The other one moved away a while ago.
> 
> ...


It's too bad you couldn't hire some teenagers to run up on her in a friendly yet unruly, in her personal space manner. "hey lady, what's wrong, we just wanna say hi!!". Then when she freaks you can come and save her and tell her, "see those kids were friendly but unruly. So are your dogs and THIS is how MY dog feels!!! Now next time I walk him Please keep your dogs away unless we set up a proper greet so HE is not so terrified. Thanks!". Lol that would be sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sort of hoping that she has decided that we are just best avoided after that last round with Peeves trying ro run across the street to get to her little dog. So far I have managed not to run into her. Your idea is funny Ladyscarlethawk. Maybe it would work for you MaryLynn!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Your neighbour sounds lonely and maybe wishing for grandchildren. I do sort of know what your going through. There is a older gentleman who walks (actually is dragged by) his 100 lb dog to the park (where I play fetch with my dog) with his pockets full of milkbones. I have asked him, to no avail, not to give my dog any treats because my dog is jumping up on him and is jumping up on others. My dream is to have a dog sit still and no matter what people are doing (i.e. running, high pitched voice, pocket full of treats). I have come to realize that only I can train him for these high distraction situations not the man down the street. So when the man is coming to the park, I ask Chanter to sit, stay, stay and I work on increasing his self control. Best of luck that is a hard one!


----------

